# Closing Rescue



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wanted to let those that have worked with us know that the Oregon German Shepherd Rescue is closing operations. My heart is breaking as I say these words. 

Over time I have become increasingly thin skinned to insults, and public verbal abuse. I have decided that for my peace of mind, I will now become a general public GSD owner, and enjoy what that has to offer. The demands are so great in our area, and we are so small. I read hundreds of pleas each month and know I cannot help many these folks. Each time I am told it will be my fault that the dog will end up in a shelter, PTS, shot, or dumped on the road way I feel myself becoming a real hater of the population. After 7 years at our County Shelter, and 4 years with rescue I am losing my grip. I am worn out, cranky, and sick to death of rude, and critical people. 

I have the utmost respect for those with the stamina to keep going. 
Best wishes to all that have supported us over the years, and I hope we will still have contact on a personal ownership level.

I am sorry I have let this wonderful breed down by throwing in the towel, but I feel my sanity leaving.
I am going to ask the Mods if I can change my log on as every time I type it I will feel my failure.

Just to put it out there, we will be honoring our lifetime return policy. We will be working with another rescue if one of our dogs needs us. We will also honor our lifetime behavior consulting in our contracts.

Paula
Now, just a GSD lover.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Hey Paula,

You are over your limits on the PMs. 

Believe me friend, I know exactly what you are going through!

Now clean out some of those PMs, pretty please!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone familiar with rescue knows that it takes an enormous amount of time, energy, money, major league stamina and is extremely emotionally draining. It's no wonder people burn out after a while. 

I always thank the lucky stars for people like you Paula and I don't think that you have let anyone down and hope that you can find some comfort when remembering the many lives you have saved. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Paula, 

I just want to say thank you for all the lives you did save! 

While it is sad that the facility is closing, please remember <span style="color: #660000">you are your #1 and you have to take care of YOU!!</span>
My heart goes out to you in this trying time.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Paula,
Don't beat yourself up over this. You have done a great deal in the past few years. For the longest time your area was a black hole for the breed in particular and rescue in general. You changed that.

Let me know if I can do anything for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to read this Paula but I understand.

You have my personal email - and of course there are PMs here as well. Please do keep in touch


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Paula, if you helped to save just ONE dog, not just a GSD, but any ONE dog out there, then you did more than many MANY others have and you can be, and SHOULD be proud of that. For that I thank you as people willing to put their hearts out there for an animal are getting few and far between.

Maybe one day you can return to rescue, but you need to take care of yourself, too. Don't feel bad and don't beat yourself up over this decision.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Paula,
You should be nothing but proud of the work you have done and the lives that you have saved. 

Thank you for the many you have helped over the years...


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe the time is right to regroup. I know rescue work is never ending, with dogs and fundraising and shelters and the peeps who want to dump dogs for no reason what so ever. I am sorry you are feeling low, know that I have always read your posts with interest, knowing you have had great ideas. The dogs you have saved will always remember you and thats all that matters! Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I understand and feel like that myself often, especially after some of the rescue bashing threads on this board (even when they are disguied as naive questions). It is hard to keep going, and the hardest part for me too is having to deal with rude and critical people who keep their hands clean but put down others who do it.

Thank you for all you did for the dogs, many would be dead without you. You and your dogs brought joy to many families, and you should try to remember that.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Paula - your posts have always been so full of compassion, not only for GSDs but for all the animals that came through your shelter. I am sorry to hear of your decision, you will be missed.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for what you did do. You did the best you could. I could never have done what you did w/o taking a baseball bat to some people. Take care of yourself and enjoy being "just a GSD lover." It's a lovely place to be.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your hard work, Paula.

You are making a wise decision; you have given so very much of yourself.

I hope that you will soon feel great pride in all the good you have brought into this world. You have helped others to help those who are most in need.

Thank you for saving so many lives.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, but I understand. Your posts have always educated me. 

I wish Missouri had a GSD rescue like yours that I could volunteer for, that would be wonderful. 
Still trying to support the ones here. It is a frustrating world. I already feel like giving up and it is not an 1/8 of what I know only from this board that you have done. 

Hold your head high, always.







I hope to continue to read your thoughts here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not hard to understand Paula - I've never been in Rescue myself (though I've adopted rescued dogs and I know at least one person who is) but it often seems to be thankless work, only made bearable by considering the lives you are saving. People are awful - not all of them obviously, but enough of them to make one despair, I'm sure.

I want to wish you all that is good in life, and THANK YOU for all you have done for our furry friends. We all appreciate it - and you -very much!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoHi Paula,
> 
> I just want to say *thank you for all the lives you did save*!
> 
> ...


That's what you need to remember and focus on. Bless you for all the good you've done. And now take time for yourself and your dogs.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I want to thank all of you for your kind words and support.
I will feel guilty for this decision every time I see a GSD in need.

Once I get my bearings, I will volunteer as a GSD foster for several all breed rescue groups in our area. 

First, I need to reconnect with my own dogs. My eyes are swollen and sore from tears, but today I will start the closure process and notify all of our adopters on how to keep connected with me. Once I have notified the shelters, rescues, and adopters I will just relax my mind for a few days. 

Again, thank you all. It is nice to have some support. I am not feeling the love from many on this end.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You have been everything to many dogs, don't feel guilty for taking care of yourself now. If you cannot take care of yourself how can you care for the dogs?


----------



## elginhaus (Jul 12, 2002)

Paula,
I want you to know that I was where you are. Please please please let the guilt go. Grief yes, that will be part of the process. The guilt will make you sick and keep you from moving on as you should. We can only do so much. The support systems in local areas are truly lacking. The Internet is great for cyber hugs but the day to day burdens of food, housing, training, vetting, are overwhelming. The constant struggle to even get one or two foster homes in daunting. The adoption process and good placements are difficult. IF you get the applications at all. Be proud of yourself for caring and trying and doing EVERYTHING that was in your power to do. There is no judgment from those who have been there. The others don't count.
love and hugs to you in rescue and from the broken hearted
bon


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Paula - I am sad to say that this is the first post of yours I have read - we are also a tiny rescue here in GA and I rarely have time to read let alone post. I realized tonight that I have been a member of this board since 2004 and still only have about 480 posts to my name simply because there are just not enough hours in the day.

I know that there are many of us in rescue that understand the frustration and emotional pain you are going through but try to remember that the life of each and every dog that passed through your rescue was worth so much more! It is sometimes the only thing that keeps me going - knowing that a precious life was saved - rather than wasted. I try to think of it as a gift - those of us in rescue have been given a gift of sight - to see what needs to be done - and the ability to change the lives of precious souls - take the gift with you - you earned it and deserve it - always FEEL GOOD about what you have done and even if you never rescue again you always have the ability to "talk" rescue to lots of young folks who need to understand and will hopefully step up to the plate.


----------

